# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Ashbringer?

## Tony

Is it possible to get the Ashbringer? I know u can get the Corrupted Ashbringer, but can u get the normal one? Is it quest or drop? Some ppl think u gotta fish in this place on a full moon with the 4-5 dragon boss heads in your inventory while drunk. (I guess it was from the story) Anyway is there any way to get it?

----------


## idusy-org

> Some ppl think u gotta fish in this place on a full moon with the 4-5 dragon boss heads in your inventory while drunk.



That's how, except you have to do it with rez sickness and have a mechanical squirrel out and have a mob attack you the whole time and stand on your head IRL. Works 10% of the time.

----------


## Adrenalin3

dont forget you need to make sound effects IRL

----------


## Xepher

Dont forget the crazy head spin also. Or else it will never work.

----------


## Nugma

There is indeed an "upgrade" quest line. No one has found it yet though. 
OWNED GURUDO! THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR STEALING IT FROM A PALADIN! You crappy nelf Maintank!

----------


## Xepher

lol what a stupid way to get it.

----------


## Nugma

> lol what a stupid way to get it.


Huh? Refering to my post?

----------


## Maverike

> Future Quest 
> 
> It is likely that Ashbringer will be the next obtainable legendary weapon after [Atiesh], based on High Inquisitor Fairbanks' instructions to find the other Mograine in Outland, the fact that the crystal from which the original Ashbringer was crafted originated from Draenor, and Eyonix's comments about a caster legendary preceding Ashbringer. 
> 
> *[edit] Identity of Mograine's Second Son*
> 
> Thus far, Mograine's other son has not been found, and even his precise identity remains unknown. Fairbanks' comments imply that he was a member of the Alliance Expedition during the Second War. It is likely he knows nothing of the Ashbringer, or his role to play in reforging it, considering his father did not create it until the Third War, and there has been no communication between Azeroth and Outland since the Dark Portal was closed at the end of the Second War. 
> Fan speculation has pointed to at least three possible candidates for Mograine's lost son: 
> Khadgar: Beyond his apprenticeship to Medivh and his involvement in the invasion of Draenor, his background is unknown.Turalyon: Also with little known history, other than the fact that he was Anduin Lothar's lieutenant and later the Expedition's High General.David Wayne: A blacksmith found in Wayne's Refuge in Terokkar Forest. He makes reference to leaving the Alliance Expedition because he thinks he is meant to be part of "something larger."[3]Judging by the fact that Mograine was formerly a paladin, some lean more towards Turalyon, who is also a paladin; his fate remains unknown (though Blizzard has confirmed that he will appear in World of Warcraft eventually). Alternatively, David Wayne is a blacksmith and is involved in a series of quests[4] for both Horde and Alliance in which he's called upon to forge powerful swords.[5] 
> ...


http://www.wowwiki.com/Ashbringer#Old_Questline

No one has found/reported they have found Mograine's son yet, I have been checking the official site of the ashbringer (http://www.ashbringer.com/) for any updates pretty often and nothing new has come up =(

----------


## justinatwarcraft

> http://www.wowwiki.com/Ashbringer#Old_Questline
> 
> No one has found/reported they have found Mograine's son yet, I have been checking the official site of the ashbringer (http://www.ashbringer.com/) for any updates pretty often and nothing new has come up =(


 
Nicely done maverike

----------


## justinatwarcraft

> http://www.wowwiki.com/Ashbringer#Old_Questline
> 
> No one has found/reported they have found Mograine's son yet, I have been checking the official site of the ashbringer (http://www.ashbringer.com/) for any updates pretty often and nothing new has come up =(


 
Nicely done maverike

----------


## Nimaasuss

I have ashbringer...on a private server lol

I think you upgrade corrupted ashbringer or something but I don't think anyone has ever done it.

----------


## original~GANK~staz

kk double post

----------


## Debt

I think Khadgar might be the Uncorrupted son, a powerful mage with no knowledge of his past, could be him dont ya think? maybe the crusade killed him and now he is reborn

----------


## Shinaz

Imagin if Ashbringer was one handed lol

----------


## jimmy2222

what about the mograine in SM? also if you go into old hilsbrad, and actually go to the towns, you can see all the NPC's like herod, mograine, fairbanks and even Kel' Thuzzad as a human, they talk about a shitload of stuff in there, lots of lore.

----------


## Killer_Dajobe

> what about the mograine in SM? also if you go into old hilsbrad, and actually go to the towns, you can see all the NPC's like herod, mograine, fairbanks and even Kel' Thuzzad as a human, they talk about a shitload of stuff in there, lots of lore.


 lol if u go to SM with the ashbringer (like my friend did on my server, i came too!) then u will see that the mograine in SM gets superownd by hes dad for killing him, there goes that theroy!:wavey:

----------


## original~GANK~staz

really whats his name so i can check armory

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

The Ashbringer...

----------


## Toxik

ive never found this quest or w/e.. dont think any1 will

----------


## original~GANK~staz

its there

----------


## Duplicity

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1QECVxt1leo
(Voices)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ynEJ1XhgpyE
(THe event non-gm server)

----------


## Nugma

> its there


Drops from Morgraine himself in the Four Horsemen encounter in Naxxramas, it starts the questline.

----------


## Notahax

The voices are cool!

----------


## Debt

> what about the mograine in SM? also if you go into old hilsbrad, and actually go to the towns, you can see all the NPC's like herod, mograine, fairbanks and even Kel' Thuzzad as a human, they talk about a shitload of stuff in there, lots of lore.


the mograine in sm killed him

----------


## palidhjede

Lol i dont thnk you can get it but i appreciate your sarcasm

----------


## yoshi245

This is all just fiction, but I say now that Wrath of the Lich King has been announced, and a Death Knight hero classes is revealed. I bet they'll open a gigantic epic questline for it.

It starts with talking to warrior/pally trainers all over various cities which forces you to traverse to naxx, kill morgraine, view the SM event. Then talk to Fairbanks and Morgraine again. From there he tells you to talk to his "son" which is still up in the air, but I say it's David Wayne in Terrokar. Once you do, David Wayne will examine the old corrupted sword. He can forge a new sword but needs his father's permission, so here we go again back to SM cath, redo the event, talk to Morgraine etc, Morgraine realizes that his son lives and gives you a large tome to take to David. From there several back and forth quests relating to getting various quest item drops around northrend. Eventually leading up to the point of killing a death knight player(which drops a quest item if the killer has the quest). Take the items to David and he creates a new but unpowered Ashbringer. The final step to give it the strength similar to Morgraine's own is from blessing of an ancient crystal or being(that is seen in CoT: Old Hillsbrad, assuming the crystal itself may actually be a Naaru), talk to A'dal with the unpowered Ashbringer. A'dal gives a zone-wide blessing, and a new Ashbringer is crafted that only warriors/pallies can wield, I'd say for a safe number of dps, it'd probably do 230dps as a 2h at level 80 as a legendary, and has an added effect of doing 20% bonus damage to deathknights/scourge.

Meh just making stuff up, but fun to imagine.

[EDIT] O snap I just read http://www.wowinsider.com/2007/08/04...anel-liveblog/

Looks like Tirion Fordring will be involved in the real continuation of the Ashbringer quest for Northrend. Pic with Frostmourne's stats are shown. 186dps @ level 80, legendary obviously.

----------


## BlaBlubl

thats the history of the sword, the soul in it

----------


## Clone7

> I have ashbringer...on a private server lol
> 
> I think you upgrade corrupted ashbringer or something but I don't think anyone has ever done it.


I really dont think so. in SM cathedral after the corrupted ashbringer smites down his son:

"After watching the events between the family Mograine, you can go to High Inquisitor Fairbanks in his secret cubby and talk with him. He reveals some further information about the history of the sword, and the events that killed the Ashbringer."

"Visiting Ambassador Fairbanks in the back yields the following conversation:
At last, the curse is lifted. Thank you, hero.
>_Curse? What's going on here, Fairbanks?_
You mean you don't know? The sword that you carry on your back - it is known as Ashbringer; named after it's original owner.
>Mograine?
Aye, the Highlord Mograine: A founder of the original order of the Scarlet Crusade. A knight of unwavering faith and purity; Mograine would be betrayed by his own son and slain by Kel'Thuzad's forces inside Stratholme. It is how I ended up here...
>_What do you mean?_
It was High General Abbendis, High Inquisitor Isillien, and Highlord Mograine that formed the Crusade. In it's infancy, the Crusade was a noble order. The madness and insane zealotry that you see now did not exist. It was not until the one known as the Grand Crusader appeared that the wheels of corruption where set in motion... (Read more at ashbringer . com)

then it ends with:

" >_You tell an incredible tale, Fairbanks. What of the blade? Is it beyond redemption?_
I'm afraid that the blade which you hold in your hands is beyond saving. The hatred runs too deep. But do not lose hope, warrior. Where one chapter has ended, a new one begins.
Find his son - a more devout and pious man you may never meet. It is rumored that he is able to build the Ashbringer anew, without requiring the old, tainted blade.
>_But his son is dead._
<High Inquisitor Fairbanks shakes his head.>
No, human; only one of his sons is dead. The other lives...
<High Inquisitor Fairbanks points to the sky.>
The Outland... Find him there...

----------


## Naxxsuxass

My theory: You cannot wield the Ashbringer or not for long since it ends up in the hands of Tirion Fordring ...I dont think u even get in the quest line of cleansing it..
REMEMBER Fairbanks said that the Ashbringer's Second son could remake the ashbringer WITHOUT the corrupted one  :Smile:  Oh for proof look at the General Section or the WoW General i posted some pictures of Tirion wielding Ashbringer from BlizzCon

----------


## TehGoggles

Lol, I remember getting the ash bringer on my lvl 60 twink AV warrior, it owned so friggin hard, took forever to get though  :Frown:

----------


## Gmaster101

mmowned rocks out to the downlaod!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nugma

> Lol, I remember getting the ash bringer on my lvl 60 twink AV warrior, it owned so friggin hard, took forever to get though


So, you raided Naxxramas and killed The Four Horsemen in Naxxramas and got Corrupted Ashbringer with your twink?
Ok.

----------


## byebyet

> So, you raided Naxxramas and killed The Four Horsemen in Naxxramas and got Corrupted Ashbringer with your twink?
> Ok.


 --Rofl my sarcasm senses are tingling. 

I'm getting confused cause I'm like ashbringer will be cool when it comes out and my friend's like it already is...out....ME: .... Him: ....
=o please tell me my friends an idiot

----------


## james07

ull prob only get on p server i dunno :s

----------

